

Avería: The Average Font - sp332
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1y_IEe_BgAX2tIAdazIjOnIx7gU2PnYySql_MyiectjA/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1

======
paufernandez
Is it the right link?

